# Silva Ninox as Petzl Tikka Plus² replacement?



## pkd71 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi there,

At the moment I am using a Petzl Tikka Plus2 for night running. The headlight is bright enough to make me see the trail and shines really far, but I feel that the beam is too spot-focused for my purposes. I am thinking of trying a new headlamp which has a wider flood-like beam and illuminates 7-10 metres in front of me as well as my surroundings.

My questions:
1. Could the Silva Ninox be fitting for my purposes? According to some reviews the "intelligent light beam" (combination of flood and spot light) does his job quite well. Has someone ever directly compared the beam of the Ninox against the beam of the Tikka Plus2? How do the beams perform in comparison?

2. According to the Silva homepage, the "Trail Runner" headlamp of Silva is more suitable for sport activities like running/skiing and the Ninox is more for activities like hiking and hunting. Are there any points that speak against using the Ninox for running? I can´t think of any right now.

3. Are there any other suggestions for a headlight that meets my requirements? It shouldn´t weight more than 100grams, have the battery compartment included to the main body at the front of the lamp and have a more flood-like beam like mentioned above. Battery life and different lighting modes do not really matter as I don´t do any runs longer than 2 hours.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Oct 20, 2011)

3. Zebralight H51 weighs 85 grams w/ batteries. the spill beam is pretty wide and should be good for running. it's about the same price as a Ninox.

1. & 2. i can't comment on the Silvas other than to say that i wish they sold them here in the US. some of them look pretty interesting.


----------



## gcbryan (Oct 20, 2011)

I think the H51f would be great for running but I would think the H51 would be annoying with the spot moving around.


----------



## SportyBen (Oct 20, 2011)

There is a german forum with a review of the Zebralight H51 which shows some outdoor beamshots for comparison:
http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/zebralight/5033-passaround-zebralight-h51f-h51fw-h51.html
think you got to register to see the pics.
I am looking for a running light as well. i tend a little bit to the not floody H51 just because it is much brighter. Should be easy to add some tape to the lense. The other way round dosen't work, you can't get the H51f more focused that easy.


----------



## pkd71 (Oct 20, 2011)

SportyBen said:


> I am looking for a running light as well. i tend a little bit to the not floody H51 just because it is much brighter. Should be easy to add some tape to the lense. The other way round dosen't work, you can't get the H51f more focused that easy.



That´s exactly the point: most headlamps have EITHER a lood light OR a spot light. Therefore the combination of spot+flood the Ninox uses seems interesting to me.

However, the power of the zebralight is still impressing for being so lightweight. Would also be interesting to see a comparison of the h31f/h51f to the Ninox. Perhaps the Zebralights shine even farer than the Ninox without having an additional spot light.


----------



## pkd71 (Nov 8, 2011)

update:
bought the ninox. didn´t regret it till now. the ninox has a much more flood-like beam than the tikka plus² while maintaining (at least) the same range of light.


----------



## Bolster (Nov 8, 2011)

Too late here, but this sounds like a question for Carrot, our resident 3AAA expert (among others of course). Hope he'll chime in. If not ask him directly.

pkd, I'm confused, what do or don't you regret, exactly?


----------

